# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة تثبيت اخر اصدار UFSx+HWK Release 05/07/2014

## bodr41

1-*احذف الإصدار القديم كالتالي :*   *إزالة أولا :*  HWK Suite *BEFORE*  *ثم قم بإزالة :* HWK Support Suite Setup 2-*قم بتثبت الإصدار :* Install UFSx Support Suite Setup 3-* قم بتوصيل البوكس قبل تشغيل* UFSx Control Panel 4- *شغل :* UFSx Control Panel 5-*إضغط : على الاختيار*  "Hardware"  6-* إذا كان لديك بوكس واحد سوف يتم تحديدها ، وإذا كان لديك أكثر من بوكس إضغط*  Scan Boxes  *سوف يتم تحديد القائمة*  7- *إضغـــــط :* Check Box  8-*  ثم :* Update Box 9-*  ثم :* Check Box  *هكذا تدريجيا*   10 - *حدد الاختيار :* Software 11- *عدل إذا أردت على  التثبيت* Application Install Path" and/or Nokia Install Path  12-* إضغط :*  "Check Server"  13- *إضغــط :* "Install"  14 -* إذا كان لديك أكثر من بوكس أعد الخطوات من 5 - 13 لكل بوكس ودائما هناك تثبيت في 13*  *كيفية تثبت البوكس في جهاز ثاني* How to install same UFSx+HWK to 2nd PC  *نفس العملية السابقة بكل الخطوات 
 إضافة بوكسات أخرى بعد التثبيت   
أعد الخطوات من 4* *-* 13  *تحميل الاصدار*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *تحميل ملفات *  *DHT* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *تحميل التعريف من هذا المسار*  C:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_USB_Driver  *اوحمل التعريف من المرفقات*       *تنبيه** : بعض التوصيات الهامة*  *- احذف برنامج Anti-virus قبل تثبيت البرنامج
- لا تقم بتوصيل محرك الاقراص او ربط  الاجهزة الطرفية مثل القرص الصلب   الخارجي. 
يبقى بوكس التورنادو هو العملاق رغم بعض الصعوبات في تنصيبه وان   شاء الله قريبا سيتم تحديث جديد يتعامل مع اجهزة الاندرويد . *    *اسال الله ان اكون قد استوفيت الشرح كما يجب. * BODR41**

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيراخي بدر

----------


## المخبول

جزاك الله خير

----------

